# BX2360 Loader



## capt.bobstokes (6 mo ago)

I have owned a BX2360 Loader for five years. It worked great the first 4 years I have owned it working in my small garden plot and in and around the three acres that I try to keep up. Last year it started jerking, slowing down, shaking wildly and shutting off. I changed both filters and pump all of the fuel out. Nevertheless, i took it to the Kubota shop and they replaced the fuel filter and other preventative costly measure and it worked great for about a month . Now I am experiencing the same problem. Have anyone else experienced this problem?? I am using regular off road diesel purchased from one of the local service station. Help!!!!!!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy capt. bobstokes, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try this - With the engine running, crack open the injection lines at the injector one at a time. Allow time for air bubbles escape and tighten it back up. Do all 3 injectors this way. 

I used to do this on my neighbor's Kubota 2-3 time per year. He would bring it over complaining about loss of power. After doing this, I would send him out in the pasture to do some mowing. It always solved the problem. He obviously had a small suction leak somewhere. Never found the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

